# proteus 1/32 diving figure



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

There's gonna be more than one, right?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A good assortment of figures inside the Proteus sitting and outside the Proteus in scuba gear would be ideal. Revell sells the UDT boat with supposed 1/32 scale figures in scuba diving gear. But these are ordinary, probably old style diving suits. Not sure they would be adequate.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Here is the next diver.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

That's some dish.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

These look much better and more realistic than the Jimmy Flintstone figures. It would be great if the same sculptor could do a seated pilot figure along with the divers to duplicate the lung alveoli/inner ear scenes.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Someone is going to have to portray Cora Peterson wrapped in antibodies!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

charonjr said:


> Someone is going to have to portray Cora Peterson wrapped in antibodies!


And avoid making it look like Hentai :surprise:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent work so far. I've been wondering if someone would be doing these.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I still have the original Lunar Models crew,I removed them from the LM Proteus while restoring it(built about 20 yrs ago)and I passed the model on to my friend as I now have the Moebius version,looks like he may end up with the figures too as things are looking up with these new examples


cheers
Gordon


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I have the Lunar figures too--the Jimmy Flintstone figures are very nicely detailed but a little too caricaturish for my taste. I may stick with the Lunar pilot figure and have the diving figures be the rest of the crew outside the sub.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

How does mixing Lunar Models and Moebius figures work?- I thought the ships were two different scales...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You can mix Lunar and Moebius in small doses as long as you're not driving.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

The large Lunar Models Proteus and the Moebius one are both 1/32 scale.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I wonder if the Aurora Lost In Space figures w. Cyclops would fit well inside the Proteus.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Kits are now available to purchase.
Price is $35.00 + $5.00 shipping in the USA.

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1323/13759975/24780854/413516724.jpg
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1323/13759975/24780854/413516725.jpg


----------

